# sailfish replica mounts



## GSPsteel (Oct 9, 2008)

Recently caught a sailfish on my honeymoon and am curious if anyone has any experience producing replicas?


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

congrats on this fish, but be ready for a steap bill! i saw one that i believe just for the taxidermist to buy the replica was upwards of $1600 :yikes:


----------



## GSPsteel (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't think the boss will approve that purchase!


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

It is going to depend on the size of the fish. But just the repro body is going to run between $500-$600 and then for the taxidermist to paint it will take all day so add approximately $300-$500 to the bill so you would be looking at a total cost of anywhere from $800-$1100.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

What exactly are you looking for? What size was the fish and what species?


----------



## PaulMoseley (Jan 11, 2009)

I had the 7 footer I cought in Florida mounted because the lure had ripped it's stomach out & was without a doubt going to die. total cost ended up being about $2500, and it was a world class job. Had I been able to release it, I would have went with a replica, but I notice the difference between the 2 when I see replicas.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

not all replicas are created equal my friend.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Just wanted you to see the replicas of today are night and day compared to what they used to be.


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

I caught some sails in Mexico a few years ago and had one done down there. Cost was $865 shiped to my door. 8 footer came about 6 weeks after we got home. My wife was skepticle to say the least. She was sure I was getting duped on the money. Had to pay up front.


----------

